# Firrmware L7.22 on the 722 DVR



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Just received the update this morning. Anyone knows what this update does/fixes?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I too have it. I hope it contains a fix for the guide download problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Posted URL in prev post about L7.21 - http://www.dishsupport.com/dish-network-software-release-notes
Bookmark it - post the question there - get the answer.

[Never ending habits  - do not use Search and read before post, duh !]


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Posted URL in prev post about L7.21 - http://www.dishsupport.com/dish-network-software-release-notes
> Bookmark it - post the question there - get the answer.
> 
> [Never ending habits  - do not use Search and read before post, duh !]


Hmmm..I did a search there...NOTHING about the L7.22


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And will be nothing before someone will ask at THAT forum, not here.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> And will be nothing before someone will ask at THAT forum, not here.


Hmmmm. It appears to me that the release notes threads are started by the Community Manager. So how do I ask?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PM him, - pretty easy, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

phrelin said:


> I too have it. I hope it contains a fix for the guide download problem.


+1... haven't had time to play with it but will let you know if I see anything interesting.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, now I know everything there is to know from the Dish Support site:


*ViP 722 - L722* (Partial Release)
STB date change, HDCP force TV2 fix, Misc stability fixes​


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

One thing it didn't fix is the problem with the guide update. After discovering my guide only had two days left on it, I did a hard reboot. Darned.


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

phrelin said:


> One thing it didn't fix is the problem with the guide update. After discovering my guide only had two days left on it, I did a hard reboot. Darned.


Ditto! My 722 will reboot itself automatically at random times, but not always download the guide leaving me with recordings going on for hours until I manually stop them. Have had to perform 3 hard reboots in the past week just to get the guide info to download. When is this fix coming??


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The update was released last week so you should be getting the update soon to resolve the issues listed. Thanks.

ViP 722 - L722 (Partial Release)
STB date change, HDCP force TV2 fix, Misc stability fixes



BonefishPaul said:


> Ditto! My 722 will reboot itself automatically at random times, but not always download the guide leaving me with recordings going on for hours until I manually stop them. Have had to perform 3 hard reboots in the past week just to get the guide info to download. When is this fix coming??


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Ray. I will check tonight to see what software version my 722 is running.


----------



## beetle02 (Nov 14, 2007)

When mine updates it changes my timers. I look ahead to see what is going to be recorded and skip the ones I don't want to record. The next day all my user skips are gone. Or if I restore a program that was being skipped because it was not a new episode that gets reset after the update.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

About the time that this update appears to have been applied, my 722 started randomly crashing. Blank TV1 and TV2 outputs, no response to remote including power button. No lights on the front panel. Holding down the power button to force a reboot resets the receiver. It always seems to crash when I'm playing back a recorded program from my DVR.

If this fixed stability issues, it induced new, annoying ones that I'm falling victim to.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

still have the 921 HD DVR ?


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

P Smith said:


> still have the 921 HD DVR ?


Hah. No, I had more than enough fun with it (not). :nono:


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried unplugging the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds and plugging back in to have the receiver perform a hard reboot? This clears all RAM and loads everything like a computer. Please let me know. Thanks.



921tiger said:


> About the time that this update appears to have been applied, my 722 started randomly crashing. Blank TV1 and TV2 outputs, no response to remote including power button. No lights on the front panel. Holding down the power button to force a reboot resets the receiver. It always seems to crash when I'm playing back a recorded program from my DVR.
> 
> If this fixed stability issues, it induced new, annoying ones that I'm falling victim to.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

No, not yet. I'll give it a try--thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

Did a full power unplug reset last night. I was watching a DVR program just now and after about ten minutes, WHUMP. This time the TV1 output went dead, and DVR playback stopped. After about a minute, TV1 came back.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

It's getting worse: I got a Christmas morning surprise:

This morning around 8:05 PST, while watching the first few minutes of Alton Brown on "Good Eats" on the Cooking Channel, video on TV2 froze. I was still able to bring up and clear off the program information (INFO button), then the video disappeared, and the entire unit went unresponsive.

When I went downstairs to check the 722, it was, again, completely dark. I pulled the power plug for a minute before plugging it back in and restoring normal operation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's typical SW bug(s) symptoms.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BonefishPaul said:


> Ditto! My 722 will reboot itself automatically at random times, but not always download the guide leaving me with recordings going on for hours until I manually stop them. Have had to perform 3 hard reboots in the past week just to get the guide info to download. When is this fix coming??


A shortcut to update the EPG... if the EPG short-changes you, advance (use the _Skip FWD _key) to the last day on your EPG. The 722 should then tell you that the EPG needs updating and give you a one-button option to download a new one. Or at least that's what mine does.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Henry said:


> A shortcut to update the EPG... if the EPG short-changes you, advance (use the _Skip FWD _key) to the last day on your EPG. The 722 should then tell you that the EPG needs updating and give you a one-button option to download a new one. Or at least that's what mine does.


There's also, being on a guide page and inputting 999, then pressing the Right Arrow key. If you are truly due for an update it will give you the option to do so. If not, it'll just take you to the last entry in the EPG.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Finally today after a short rest for my EHD I reconnected it. Tried last night but it failed, again. Since L722 my EHD has become severely flaky(ier). To the point I don't trust it at all anymore. In addition to constantly disappearing, once unplugged from a DVR it still runs even after, until it is disconnected from the power. Prior to L722, it had it's issues but they were tolerable and although were not conducive to proper drive health, as per the manufacturer (not letting it sleep when not in use), seemed to be somewhat few and far between. But now it's there one minute and then gone the next. Then only after letting it stand a couple of days unplugged from the DVR and power it then works again. So I make it an "event" to use it and plan accordingly until I clear it out and then back to using to on a computer where it belongs. That's unless DISH fixes the way they deal with EHDs . . . ?


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

But wait, there's more:

My 722 just did the video freeze/INFO okay/no video bit again. It rebooted by itself.

But get this: it happened at the exact same time: 8:05 a.m. PST 

Could there be an alarm event or something that has been inadvertently set? I find it hard to believe that it would go AWOL at exactly the same time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

@921tiger, before hang on time coincidence I would check the drive health first; you never know what bad spot the writing process hit.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

Is there a diagnostic I can run? I'm running just the internal hard drive, no EHD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you can get out the drive ... then MHDD or VIctoria


----------

